
Oracle releases its 'unbreakable' homebrew Oracle Linux 7- The Inquirer - yiedyie
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2357134/oracle-releases-its-unbreakable-homebrew-oracle-linux-7
======
dozzie
It's an abuse to call "homebrew" a recompilation of Red Hat.

